# 2007 Pacific Divison Champions - Take Your Picks



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

The Kings are going to regain the pacific crown, and i'm not just saying that because I'm a Kings fan. Their is loads of talent on this team, and K-Mart is going to blow the league away. If amare comes back 100% (probably not), then only a few games will seperate the suns and the kings.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

If the Kings beat out the Suns and the Clippers for Division Champs, I will jump in a take. LOL.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry, I'm picking the Suns. There is loads of talent on this team as well, even without Amare Stoudemire in the lineup. Having Artest for the entire season should bode very well for you guys, but I think the Suns are going to make even more noise after getting Kurt Thomas back in the lineup and having a backup PG for Steve Nash. Plus, with all the growing that Boris Diaw and Raja Bell did in the playoffs, it should carry over.

Suns will be the 2007 Pac-Champs.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Suns are my pick to. I think the Kings and the Clips will fight it out for 2nd place in the Pacific. The Kings are a better team the start of this season than last, but loosing Bonzi Wells is a massive loss he was a great rebounder for you guys.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree. The problem I have with the Kings is that they did nothing to bolster their front line. They will still have Potapenko as their backup center, yikes. They are still soft up front with Miller and Abdur-Rahim, even though they have Artest at the 3. They don't have the speed to counteract that softness on the front line. The one thing they did improve on was shooting by getting Douby, but getting Salmons is iffy at this point. Another year for Garcia should counteract the lack of experience in Douby.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i pick suns too. and you are saying that just because youre a kings fan. read his posts on the lakers forum for proof.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> The Kings are going to regain the pacific crown, and i'm not just saying that because I'm a Kings fan. Their is loads of talent on this team, and K-Mart is going to blow the league away. If amare comes back 100% (probably not), then only a few games will seperate the suns and the kings.



LOL

That is definately homer talk for yah. 

The Suns are locked for 50 games. They'll most likely win more if they can get good chemistry which I think won't be to hard with all the unselfish players.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Not a chance. Sorry. The Kings have made no big advances and wont have Wells.

Suns will wrap up the Pacific again.
Kings will be battling it out with Clippers for 2nd place.
And for future reference there is only one KMart and he plays for Denver (or at least he did last year).


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

1. Suns 2. Kings 3. Lakers 4. Clippers 5. Warriors


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Suns, just way too much chemistry.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah i agree, but not having wells will hurt us next season and that's it. he's already 30 years old, and if he was resigned, he is not going to play like he did last season since he has a gaurunteed paycheck. he is also injury prone, and Kevin martin will get to show his full potential. And about not getting bigger in the front court, Geoff Petrie hasn't been able to see whats available because his priority was getting bonzi resigned. besides, he usually makes moves late in the offseason. 
btw, who do you think was the better team : 2005 Phoenix Suns or 2002 Sacramento Kings?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

XtaZ606 said:


> 1. Suns 2. Kings 3. Lakers 4. *Clippers* 5. Warriors





ity:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Suns then Kings then Clippers.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

This is how the pacific division will follow:

1. Phoenix 
2. L.A. Lakers
3. L.A. Clippers
4. Golden State
5. Sacramento


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> This is how the pacific division will follow:
> 
> 1. Phoenix
> 2. L.A. Lakers
> ...


:stupid: :stupid: 

i'd reply to this post but i'm to busy laughing. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm thinking probably

1. Suns
2. Lakers
3. Clippers
4. Kings
5. Warriors


K-Mart in Bonzi out... that's about a wash. I don't see much improvement from this team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sacramental said:


> :stupid: :stupid:
> *
> i'd reply to this post but i'm to busy laughing*. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Funny. I thought the same thing about your initial post. That is why I didn't reply. A delusional fan coming over here claiming his team will win the Pacific without much to even back it up besides saying Kevin Martin of all people will blow the league away and how they're a great team with loads of talent..Yeah...Ok...Thanks for clearing up for us, like we had no idea they were talented...But Kevin Martin?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm surprised you guys are picking the Lakers over the Clippers.

It'll shape out like this...

1. Suns
2. Clippers
3. Sacramento
4. Lakers
5. Golden State


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

if u have 1.suns, 2. clips. 3.kings, all those teams are pretty good so how many games do u expect them to win? the clips haven't improved this offseason imo. and the kings won't be 3rd, maybe 2nd, but not third.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sacramental said:


> if u have 1.suns, 2. clips. 3.kings, all those teams are pretty good so how many games do u expect them to win? the *clips haven't improved this offseason imo*. and the kings won't be 3rd, maybe 2nd, but not third.


They couldn't do much to improve, unless they traded for KG|Pierce|AI|Arenas, which would have cost too much, but they did improve. Adding Davis is a better backup PF|C then Wilcox who Dun didn't play, and having a healthy Rebraca makes the front court much stronger. Maggette, Ross, Livingston hopefully won't face the injuries they did this past season and will be healthy and add a year of experience to Shaun and Chris. Then bring in an upgrade of T2 to Vlad's all around game, then yes, Clippers have improved.

Pacific's top 3 seeds will be a fight to the end possibly with the Suns|Clips and Kings.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

We are all sure that this year is going to be an exciting race to finish 1st. Question marks over amare, and whether kings and clippers have really improved in the offseason. I beleive all 3 teams have improved to varying degrees. At this point I too am willing to place suns 1st, clippers 2nd and kings 3rd, however watch out for LA Lakers! Suns should be aiming for closer to 60 wins, and clippers can possibly be dominating and finish ± 5 games relative to Suns.

So if Suns give another 04-05 'esque season, they could be 60, and perhaps Clippers 55-56, or maybe suns don't run on full potential power, and are 50-53 wins, Clippers might have reached 55-56 wins.

This is all relative, so i dont expect much to seperate clippers and suns, suns being favourites at this stage. Yea, keep an eye on Lakers, 3rd place for them might be a reality, and sneaking in at 6-8 seed is likely on the table, unless if they play like new comers again (Brown, Parker, Mihm), then Lakers could just slip.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

lets not forget the kings had their own fair share of injuries, so like the clips, they can be a whole lot better.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Sacramental said:


> if u have 1.suns, 2. clips. 3.kings, all those teams are pretty good so how many games do u expect them to win? the clips haven't improved this offseason imo. and the kings won't be 3rd, maybe 2nd, but not third.



didn't really need to.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

all these posters saying the lakers and kings over the clippers? i don't mind the suns being placed 1st, because they(nash) proved that they are winners for two straight years. it's going to be clippers and suns battling it out for 1st, and the kings and lakers battling it out for 3rd.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> lets not forget the kings had their own fair share of injuries, so like the clips, they can be a whole lot better.


As did the Suns. Remember no Amare. He will make a huge impact this coming season. Adding him to the squad that took the Pacific last year pretty much locks up the Suns Pacific threepeat.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

This is what it will look like...
1. Suns
2. Clippers
3. Kings
4. Lakers
5. Warriors


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm surprised you guys are picking the Lakers over the Clippers.
> 
> It'll shape out like this...
> 
> ...


Agreed. Winner.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

when the kings got artest, they went 26-13. imagine if they had time to gel and gain some chemistry, this team is a 50+ win team, better than the clippers, and i wouldn't say better than the suns, but i wouldn't say worse either. suns play no D, u can win 80 games and not win a title.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Sacramental said:


> when the kings got artest, they went 26-13. imagine if they had time to gel and gain some chemistry, this team is a 50+ win team, better than the clippers, and i wouldn't say better than the suns, but i wouldn't say worse either. suns play no D, u can win 80 games and not win a title.





someone want to jump in here about the "no-d" statement? i remember ShuHanGuanYu had some interesting stats about that.


kings better than the clippers? that's laughable, so no need for me to even counter.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Tiz said:


> Not a chance. Sorry. The Kings have made no big advances and wont have Wells.
> 
> Suns will wrap up the Pacific again.
> Kings will be battling it out with Clippers for 2nd place.
> And for future reference there is only one KMart and he plays for Denver (or at least he did last year).


The Denver KMart sucks though.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep the kings will win the 3RD PLACE in the Pacific Division. They arent even coming close to the clippers. The suns will take the division, and if amare comes back healthy, i'd make them the favorite to win the whole thing. And u cant say im a homer cuz im a NETS FAN. The division will look like this:

1. Pheonix
2. Clips
3. Kings
4. Lakers
5. Golden State

Also, maybe switch around the Kings and Lakers, because the kings made a good run at the end of the year, plus they will probably lose bonzi. And im pretty sure u guys are confuzed, when he said K-mart he meant kevin martin. Kevin martin is a solid player, but not some1 who will blow u away. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> someone want to jump in here about the "no-d" statement? i remember ShuHanGuanYu had some interesting stats about that.
> 
> 
> *kings better than the clippers? that's laughable, so no need for me to even counter*.



yeah yeah, that's probably why the kings have won 10 straight vs. the clippers and 15 of the last 16. :banana:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> yeah yeah, that's probably why the kings have won 10 straight vs. the clippers and 15 of the last 16. :banana:




You're coming comparing an old Clipper team to an old Kings team. 
Both teams have changed. Clippers are the better team now.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Sacramental said:


> yeah yeah, that's probably why the kings have won 10 straight vs. the clippers and 15 of the last 16. :banana:



same old clippers, right?


you sure seem to like bananas... is it like a freudian thing or what?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> someone want to jump in here about the "no-d" statement? i remember ShuHanGuanYu had some interesting stats about that.


Oooh! Oooh! Pick me! Pick me! As a matter of fact I'd love to respond. 



Sacramental said:


> suns play no D


Due to laziness, I'll simply paste a copy of one of my other posts (with a few minor edits):

If you recall, the Suns were the number two defensive team in the NBA for a long stretch of the season last year. And they were winning. They were holding their opponents to a second best *43% FG%*, and a third best *34.1% 3PT%*. They were *#1 in the NBA in blocked shots*. They had the *second best rated defensive efficiency rating in the NBA at 101.0* (San Antonio finished #1 at 100.9). While they were only scoring in the 105 range, they were *holding their opponents under 100 points * and enjoyed the *second best point differential in the NBA*. After Kurt got hurt, that all changed.

To sum it up:

#2 FIELD GOAL PERCENTAGE DEFENSE
#3 3 PT PERCENTAGE DEFENSE
#1 BLOCKED SHOTS PER GAME
#2 DEFENSIVE EFFICIENCY
*#2 POINT DIFFERENTIAL* - *This one is the key.*

Kurt's defensive rebounding and boxing out also help limit offensive rebounds and thus easy shots for opposing teams. The best non-statistical thing Kurt gives is the solid use of his body. He fights on every possession to keep his opponent out of the lane, which is something that doesn't show up in the stat books. He forces his opponents into taking shots that are out of their comfort zones. If you watched him play last year, you'd have seen this. With Kurt Thomas, the Suns are a good defensive team.

It's not that the Suns just "play no d", it's that the Suns lost both of their big men and only had the revolving door Pat Burke to bring in for help. Other than Diaw, who is too short and not strong enough to guard his man one-on-one in the post, the Suns were basically handing over baskets to the opposing teams. Or, they would double team from the perimeter and guarantee open shots all night long. They did not have the tools to play good defense after Kurt got injured. With him back, things will be different once again.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Oooh! Oooh! Pick me! Pick me! As a matter of fact I'd love to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://sacramental.justgotowned.com/


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Sacramental said:


> yeah yeah, that's probably why the kings have won 10 straight vs. the clippers and 15 of the last 16. :banana:



forgot to mention that golden state beat dallas 3 out of 4 times last year, does that make the warriors better than the mavs?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

1st and 2nd place will be the Clippers|Suns in whichever order, I doubt Kings, Warriors, Lakers can win 50+ like both the Clips and Suns will. Won't be more then a 5 game differential IMO between 1st and 2nd (Clips and Suns) this season.

3rd Will be battled by the Lakers and Kings, I'm just not sold on the Warriors ending their drought with no major offseason improvements and every other team getting much stronger this year in the West. 

Pacific should have two interesting races, the Champs and the third seed .


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

the kings are better than the clips right now. if we had artest for the whole year last year, we would've won over 50 games. Just wait and see.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sacramental said:


> the kings are better than the clips right now. if we had artest for the whole year last year, we would've won over 50 games. Just wait and see.


And if Maggette, Rebraca, Livingston were healthy all year Clippers would have won over 55 Games. And if the Clippers could trade Korolev and Mobley for LeBron, they'd win 65+ Games. No 'ifs' or 'buts'


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

qrich1fan said:


> And if Maggette, Rebraca, Livingston were healthy all year Clippers would have won over 55 Games. And if the Clippers could trade Korolev and Mobley for LeBron, they'd win 65+ Games. No 'ifs' or 'buts'


oh please, maggette and livingston(I won't include Rebraca because I don't even know why you mentioned a scrub) are way overrated. Livingston can't shoot from anywhere, and maggette is just athletic, that's it. neither of those guys would make a huge impact on your team. Get real clipper fans, yeah you have a solid team but c'mon...


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> the kings are better than the clips right now. if we had artest for the whole year last year, we would've won over 50 games. Just wait and see.


Maybe u would've, but the clips are still better, they could of easily won 50 games last year, but packed it in at the end, just like the nets did for the last few games, because the clippers wanted the 6th seed. If u had ron the whole year last year, he would've made that statement and would have been off your team. They might win 50 games next year who knows?


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Phoenix suns can be THE top team in the NBA if they just have some defense. But without that defense, they still won a LOT of games. With the addition of amare, there is just ANOTHER high powered option for offense. I mean sure Tim Thomas left, but, they still have more playmakers specially with the addition of amare.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

winning the most games doesn't make you the best team. suns fans know what i'm talking about


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sacramental said:


> winning the most games doesn't make you the best team. suns fans know what i'm talking about



The team we have now is much deeper than the team we won 62 games with. 

Why must you go board to board trying to prove how great Sacramento is? Or are you making up for something? But we heard you the first 1,000 times, we disagreed and told you why, and now you keep coming back with the same stuff. Just because they have Bibby and Artest doesn't mean that much. 

Also, the Clips are better than the Kings. They have a better chance to win the division as well. Nobody better sleep on them either.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> oh please, maggette and livingston(I won't include Rebraca because I don't even know why you mentioned a scrub) are way overrated. Livingston can't shoot from anywhere, and maggette is just athletic, that's it. neither of those guys would make a huge impact on your team. Get real clipper fans, yeah you have a solid team but c'mon...


the only one who needs to get real here is you. you're comparing 3 solid players from the clips over 1 mentally unstable artest. the point isnt whether rebraca is a scrub or not, he still brings depth to the team. that's 3 role players at 3 different positions. just think of all the different lineups the coach has to experiment with. and wat if we had radman instead of wilcox for the whole year as well? artest can get u so far, but the clips' depth puts them over the top. they had a pretty successful season considering the injuries to the key players.


----------



## notorioustlp (Jun 13, 2006)

Sacramental said:


> winning the most games doesn't make you the best team. suns fans know what i'm talking about


Aren't we talking about who's going to win the division? That still goes to the team with the most wins right?

Honestly, I don't think its going to be much of a race in the Pacific this year. Teams like the Clips and Kings might be able to comepte with the Suns in a 7 game series, but not over an 82 game season. Suns should be able to win 60-65 games next year if they can stay healthy. Anybody that thinks another team in the Pacific is capable of that is delusional.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> the only one who needs to get real here is you. you're comparing 3 solid players from the clips over 1 mentally unstable artest. the point isnt whether rebraca is a scrub or not, he still brings depth to the team. that's 3 role players at 3 different positions. just think of all the different lineups the coach has to experiment with. and wat if we had radman instead of wilcox for the whole year as well? artest can get u so far, but the clips' depth puts them over the top. they had a pretty successful season considering the injuries to the key players.


the kings went through some big changes last season, it's harder to win games if you're not used to playing with a group of guys. with injuries, it's different. the fact is, the clips only won 3 more games than the kings...


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> the kings went through some big changes last season, it's harder to win games if you're not used to playing with a group of guys. with injuries, it's different. the fact is, the clips only won 3 more games than the kings...


My only thing is you seem to overlook what Artest did to the Indiana Pacers...he ruined them. 

You seem to be full of what if's how about this one...what if Ron gets unhappy, what if a teammate pisses him off and he gets in a brawl with them? I mean dude Ron Artest is a walking timebomb...he could explode at anytime. That aspect of him makes his acquistion only help so much. I mean he's bound to crack...look what happened in Indiana...


----------



## NBA™ (Aug 2, 2006)

hmm the pacific division will be really interesting. if amare's injury effects his game like it did to c-webb, then the suns got some problems. The clippers have a shot, but they're getting older. Lakers will win 40-46 games. kings have a shot as well, they're going to be a surprise team next season.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

NBA™ said:


> hmm the pacific division will be really interesting. if amare's injury effects his game like it did to c-webb, then the suns got some problems. The clippers have a shot, but they're getting older. Lakers will win 40-46 games. kings have a shot as well, they're going to be a surprise team next season.



replace "they're" with cassell and your statement makes more sense. and he was pretty old last season also, but his lack of athleticism didn't seem to bother him, as he is not a player that depends on it.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

NBA™ said:


> The clippers have a shot, but they're getting older.


That is sort of a blanket statement since technically every team is older this year. Unless of course Dantoni or some other coach has found some device to stop Nash, Marion, Amare, Kobe, Artest, Bibby, etc to stop from aging during the offseason.


----------

